# Convertir video youtube en mp3



## kayzo (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
je cherche une application ou un tweak qui me permeterait d'enregistrer au format mp3 une video Youtube, et de pouvoir la lire dans l'application musique de l'iphone.

Merci a vous


----------



## flamingo98039 (3 Janvier 2014)

Perso. j'utilise :

*en ligne :* Convertisseur YouTube vers mp3

*Appli. : *Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - easiest way to save MP3 music from YouTube and Vimeo on Mac and PC.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

kayzo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je cherche une application ou un tweak qui me permeterait d'enregistrer au format mp3 une video Youtube, et de pouvoir la lire dans l'application musique de l'iphone.
> 
> Merci a vous




sur iOs ? 
sur MacOs ? 
sur windows ? 


sur mac:

clipgrab (clic)

sujet récurrent, une petite recherche avant de créer un fil est toujours conseillé 

à+


----------



## flamingo98039 (3 Janvier 2014)

du coup merci pour l'info. je n'avais pas de solutions pour Dailymotion juste pour YouTube


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> du coup merci pour l'info. je n'avais pas de solutions pour Dailymotion juste pour YouTube


----------



## Breizh44 (3 Janvier 2014)

fluvore


----------



## jlkohler (5 Mars 2014)

kayzo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je cherche une application ou un tweak qui me permeterait d'enregistrer au format mp3 une video Youtube, et de pouvoir la lire dans l'application musique de l'iphone.
> 
> Merci a vous


 all2mp3 à recuperer entre autres sur Cnet ( freeware); sinon c' est faisable mais plus long et plus aléatoire avec VLC
cordialement


----------



## jlkohler (18 Mai 2014)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> Perso. j'utilise :
> 
> *en ligne :* Convertisseur YouTube vers mp3
> 
> *Appli. : *Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - easiest way to save MP3 music from YouTube and Vimeo on Mac and PC.


j' en utilise 2 soit all2mp3 soit media human audiioconverter qui donnent mp4 ou flv vers mp3


----------

